
Copyright tribunal slaps Pandora with 20 percent rate increase - pavornyoh
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/12/copyright-tribunal-slaps-pandora-with-20-percent-rate-increase/
======
tfigueroa
"Slaps" is a funny way to put it. The rates are for anyone, and were up for
negotiation; it's not like they would have gone down, given the growth in
streaming.

The market reacted well (eventually) to the slap, in any case.

~~~
Thetawaves
Why wouldn't the rates have gone down with growth? A smaller piece of a much
bigger pie tends to be more over all.

~~~
cosmie
Because streaming isn't the pie, it's just a piece.

As streaming cannibalizes other, more profitable, pieces of the revenue pie,
the copyright holders want a larger share of the streaming portion to offset
those loses.

